# Yellow nail polish - Yay or Nay?



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone thinks of rocking yellow nails?
I am wanting to try something new for spring/summer besides the usual corals and pinks. I think it looks cute but nervous to actually wear it myself

I'm lemming OPI's "Need Sunglasses?"


----------



## sierrao (Mar 29, 2009)

yellow really brings out a tan in the summer


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_yellow really brings out a tan in the summer_

 






 Love it for a summer party. 

MAC had a yellow one last year with Neo Sci-Fi.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ay-08-a-94617/


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 29, 2009)

YAY!  I have a yellow by China Glaze and I have my eye on a few more from Color Club, OPI and Sally Hansen.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 29, 2009)

Big Yay!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

I go for YAY, it's awesome for the summer. We see blues greens etc, why not yellow?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2009)

nay for me coz yellow doesn't work with my skintone (yellow shirt, yellow dress, yellow nails). I love it on other folks but yellow is the one colour that no matter what shade of it I try, it clashes against my skin


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm an NC50 and love wearing yellow ! It's a yay from me.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 29, 2009)

nay for me. it just doesn't work with my skin tone, either.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 29, 2009)

I love yellow nail polish, I have the Barry M one which is lovely and so cheap!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you girls so much for the feedback. I'm going to try it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2009)

Huge Yay!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 29, 2009)

For me it's _*yay *_for creamy, glossy yellows.  *Nay *for stark, neon or matte yellows.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 29, 2009)

yay! esp. a sparkley yellow with a tan, it would look so sexy, or cream/matte yellow- it'd look cool n funky!


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

I say go for it!!!  I love yellow nail polish!  I have "Solar Power" by China Glaze and I love it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 31, 2009)

Definite yay!  But just a note of caution, yellow nail colors are notorious for streaky application, so be sure to use very even coats.  You might need 3, depending on the brand.  But once it's on, it'll look fierce


----------



## Jinni (Mar 31, 2009)

I like pastel yellows like Nubars Lemon Sorbet or OPI for Sephora IM Beauty (pic):


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty!!!


----------



## User49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay for brights! I have Mac Phospher from Neo Sci Fi and LOVE it! I think you have to wear the right clothes and make an effort with the tan to make it look it's best!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

I say, Yes!  I think this would be quite nice for the warmer weather.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 1, 2009)

i love bright yellows!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

I love bright yellow on my toes


----------



## MissResha (Apr 1, 2009)

i love any and every color. i have a yellow polish from CG but i cant remember what its called.


----------



## igswonderworld (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely yay! I have Phosphor and Soda-da from MAC and both look very cute with a nice summer dress. Also try creamy finishes with a sporty, casual outfit; they'll work better IMHO.


----------



## amberenees (Apr 1, 2009)

OoOooh*EeEeeEEemmMmM*GgggEEeeeeEE...
i (((HEAER))) yellOw nail polish!!!
just be sure to use a base...
(you don't want yellOw nails fOr REAL!!!)


----------



## aggrolounge (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm wearing neon yellow right now! Yellow is actually one of my favorite nail colors..


----------



## Deena (Apr 3, 2009)

Bright yellow polish is great for summer. Can't wait to wear Essie Shorty pants with a tan!


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

Yay! I luv it especially for the summer.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 19, 2009)

i know i posted in this but i was gonna do my nails yellow tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really want salley hanseen's lightening but it's sold out everywhere


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 19, 2009)

Yay! I love all n/p colors so I'm really not the one to listen to


----------



## gildedangel (May 19, 2009)

Yay! Rock those nails!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 20, 2009)

Do it! Yellow looks great on tan and brown girls. I use Creative's Hot Pop Yellow.


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 20, 2009)

I love yellow polish.  My current two favs:  CG SolarPower and Piggy Polish: Dog Daisies of Summer.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 20, 2009)

Yellow is amazing. I love wearing bright colors like that in the winter while everyone else is rocking dark colors!


----------



## MACLovin (May 20, 2009)

I got the prettiest yellow polish the other day! It's from Sally Hansen's new HD collection. It's a rich, sparkly yellow and it's gorgeous. I'll try to post a swatch pic later..


----------



## widdershins (May 20, 2009)

You haaaave to try OPI's Lemonade Stand By Your Man. It's my favorite color hands down--rich sparkling lemon yellow and it looks great with two coats. It also looks good on pale skin as well as tan!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 20, 2009)

I bought Essie Get Shorty and a cheap neon yellow polish from a beauty supply store by Absolute.

Yellow's fab for Spring/Summer


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_Yellow is amazing. I love wearing bright colors like that in the winter while everyone else is rocking dark colors!_

 
Omg, I'm like that too. I hate rules and "this color is for fall" type of things.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 31, 2009)

Well I love yellow nails. I have C.G solar power and it's not exactly the yellow I was looking for. It has a slight gold shimmer to it and I'm looking for a yellow creme not a shimmer, pearl, frost or whatever...


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm also a fan of creme yellows... then again that's how I prefer almost all my nailpolish. Big Yay!


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay yay yay!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 10, 2009)

I looooove yellow nail polish.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so I changed my mind! I got OPI's Banana Bandanna and I actually love it on me. It's the first time ever yellow has flattered me. It's a custard soft yellow so maybe that's the yellow shade for me


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ That one is pretty!


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 17, 2009)

yayX12...i used China Glaze's 'Solar Power' last week and got SO many compliments.  Total love.


----------



## krijsten (Jun 29, 2009)

Yellow total love for me too. I always seem to repainting my nails back to the yellow!


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay all the way!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 1, 2009)

For me, it's a yay with a few restrictions

for my skin color I prefer a bright yellow with shimmer, I think it comes off better on me than a yellow with a cream formula. I have one from OPI, and I really like it even though it is a little sheer, but 2-3 thin coats still gets the job done quite well


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 1, 2009)

I am wearing yellow now, i really like it


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 1, 2009)

i loovvee yellow nails..

solar power by china glaze is where it's at =)


----------



## PinkDoll (Jul 10, 2009)

i would luv to say Yay but for my skintone...yellow is not the best choice. but i think is a great summer color, lucky the ones that can wear yellow


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2009)

I love yellow on the fingernails or toenails in the summer! I have China Glaze Solar Power which is a bit shimmery and OPI Need Sunglasses which I find a bit sheer. The best opaque yellow happens to be Sally Hansen's Insta-Dri in Lightening. The brush is a bit awkward to handle at first but you get a rich coat in only one application. The best part is it's cheaper than the OPI & the China Glaze!


----------



## beezyfree (Jul 12, 2009)

Def. Yay!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 15, 2009)

i love salley hanseen's lightening! it took me forever to get one because they were sold out around here for awhile, but it is lovely.


----------



## ash10spro (Jul 31, 2009)

most deffinately a yay from me =) i LOVE that color on my nails!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 31, 2009)

i know i posted on this thread but i just wanted to share my love for yellow again i love summer nail colors, i am going to miss them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lol i am weird i only wear certain shades certain times of year)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay from me. Here is what i have right now.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't find a formula of yellow nail polish that doesn't go on streaky for me.  I have tried essie's neon yellow and also an Avon yellow any I can never get the polish even.  I do love rocking fun colors on my nails!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 2, 2009)

i loveee yellow nail polish!


----------



## x___ME (Aug 13, 2009)

ehh , i have to go w/ nay . 
i _personally_ dont like the look of completely yellow nails .
it is a nice color if it is complemented w/ others .
other wise , its too bright to be alone .


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I can't find a formula of yellow nail polish that doesn't go on streaky for me. I have tried essie's neon yellow and also an Avon yellow any I can never get the polish even. I do love rocking fun colors on my nails!_

 
most yellows do streak, i have had good luck with several of sally hansen's yellows (and that brand's nail polish in general)


----------



## joey444 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been rocking yellow nails this summer and get compliments everytime I wear them.


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

I say yay, but it depends on the yellow. I have OPI's the IT colour and its a gross yellow. It makes your skin look dirty. Which isn't hot at all. I think a brighter yellow looks awesome in the summer though.


----------



## prettypearl20 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am wearing Finger Paints "yellow bikini" right now and I LOVE it!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Yay from me. Here is what i have right now.




_

 
This is a great color! And the look is so hot and stylish. Did you do them yourself?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_This is a great color! And the look is so hot and stylish. Did you do them yourself?_

 
Oh, thank you. Yes, I did them myself with konad stamping help.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Oh, thank you. Yes, I did them myself with konad stamping help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's awesome. I've looked into the konad thing... but I think I need to learn how to just paint my nails one color that well first


----------

